# Easiest way to maintain flower bed edges?



## JohnB (Jun 26, 2020)

I'm about to move into a largish property and we will be creating many many flower beds. What is the best way to maintain the bed edges so that the grass won't invade into them? Remember, I will have long curvy lines of edges to maintain. Also, we are not going to become any younger, so anything that requires less physical effort the better.

In our current home, we use edging stones and as long as they are at least 10-inches deep or so, grass hardly ever makes it to the other side. With lots of mulching, despite having many beds, it is relatively low maintenance. But for the new home, moving that many stones will be very tough for us both physically and financially.

I am aware of both Echo and Stihl bed redefiners, but both have issues from my perspective - don't want a gas engine, and Stihl battery system is very expensive, and looks cumbersome.

Than you!


----------



## dleonard11122 (Jun 24, 2020)

I like to undercut the edges of the beds like this. It creates a clean separation that's very easy to maintain with a string trimmer (flipped upside down.) Additionally, the grass roots don't creep into the beds because there's no soil to that side (cool season grass, I'm not sure how well this would work for folks with Bermuda.)

I usually do this in the Spring with a flat blade shovel. They have half-moon bed-defining shovels that are specifically made for this that probably work better.

A bed redefiner would work as well. I have the Echo PAS system which has an available bed redefiner. I have never had an issue with the engine starting. As far as I am aware, there aren't any currently available electric options for bed redefiners. You can find electric edgers, but those are just for edging around sidewalks and not going to move the amount of soil you're looking for with a bed redefiner.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

I use my EGO stick edger attachment and it's been working fine. I used to use a string trimmer, but I stopped using it after getting a landscape blade. I could still use the string trimmer because it's a dedicated trimmer, not the powerhead attachment I converted, but I'm lazy and wanted to cut my use down from three tools to two.


----------



## JohnB (Jun 26, 2020)

dleonard11122 said:


> I like to undercut the edges of the beds like this. It creates a clean separation that's very easy to maintain with a string trimmer (flipped upside down.) Additionally, the grass roots don't creep into the beds because there's no soil to that side (cool season grass, I'm not sure how well this would work for folks with Bermuda.)
> 
> I usually do this in the Spring with a flat blade shovel. They have half-moon bed-defining shovels that are specifically made for this that probably work better.
> 
> A bed redefiner would work as well. I have the Echo PAS system which has an available bed redefiner. I have never had an issue with the engine starting. As far as I am aware, there aren't any currently available electric options for bed redefiners. You can find electric edgers, but those are just for edging around sidewalks and not going to move the amount of soil you're looking for with a bed redefiner.


Your edges look real nice & clean! I would be more than happy if I can get that. I don't think a shovel approach will work for me, due to mount of edges that I will need to maintain.

I did look into redefiners and there is one electric option - Stihl Kombi using their battery power head. Quite a bit more expensive than EGO which would get otherwise. If I get most of the popular attachments, I would need to spend almost CA$3k including pair of batteries. This doesn't include a lawn mower!

But, I may still get it if Stihl's quality is good. Never used their system before.


----------



## JohnB (Jun 26, 2020)

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> I use my EGO stick edger attachment and it's been working fine. I used to use a string trimmer, but I stopped using it after getting a landscape blade. I could still use the string trimmer because it's a dedicated trimmer, not the powerhead attachment I converted, but I'm lazy and wanted to cut my use down from three tools to two.


I've never used an edger yet but I will be purchasing one. My understanding is that this will create a thin trench vertically down? How do you create that gradual gradient effect into the beds?

Actually, my #1 priority is to make sure we don't end up in a situation where we will have to pull grass every day during in our 70s.. :lol:


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

I used a square end transfer shovel to first dig the edge. Then used that shovel and a garden rake to create the gradient. Now I maintain it with a stick edger. I might have to rake a bit of mulch out of the trench every other month to remove some debris that washed in from a heavy rain.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

JohnB said:


> DuncanMcDonuts said:
> 
> 
> > I use my EGO stick edger attachment and it's been working fine. I used to use a string trimmer, but I stopped using it after getting a landscape blade. I could still use the string trimmer because it's a dedicated trimmer, not the powerhead attachment I converted, but I'm lazy and wanted to cut my use down from three tools to two.
> ...


It's quite easy. https://www.lowes.com/n/how-to/best-way-to-edge-a-garden-bed . There better pics if you google the technique; I grabbed the first one I found.

Doing 100 feet an hour manually is quite doable if the ground is moist. For larger jobs a power bed edger is available to rent at most rental shops. Once the edge is defined, the redefiners by Stihl or Echo a couple times a year is all that is needed to keep it cleaned out. Running a blade edger along the edge at each mowing will prevent the grass from growing into the bed.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

dleonard11122 said:


> I like to undercut the edges of the beds like this. It creates a clean separation that's very easy to maintain with a string trimmer (flipped upside down.) Additionally, the grass roots don't creep into the beds because there's no soil to that side (cool season grass, I'm not sure how well this would work for folks with Bermuda.)
> 
> I usually do this in the Spring with a flat blade shovel. They have half-moon bed-defining shovels that are specifically made for this that probably work better.
> 
> A bed redefiner would work as well. I have the Echo PAS system which has an available bed redefiner. I have never had an issue with the engine starting. As far as I am aware, there aren't any currently available electric options for bed redefiners. You can find electric edgers, but those are just for edging around sidewalks and not going to move the amount of soil you're looking for with a bed redefiner.


Is that your yard in the link? I believe I borrowed that pic from image search to demonstrate what a natural edge should look like in another thread.


----------



## dleonard11122 (Jun 24, 2020)

Mister Bill said:


> dleonard11122 said:
> 
> 
> > I like to undercut the edges of the beds like this. It creates a clean separation that's very easy to maintain with a string trimmer (flipped upside down.) Additionally, the grass roots don't creep into the beds because there's no soil to that side (cool season grass, I'm not sure how well this would work for folks with Bermuda.)
> ...


Sorry, I should have been more clear. Definitely NOT my lawn in that pic, although it's everything I strive for.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

I used the Stihl bed redefiner with a root slayer spade.


----------



## NycHorn (May 13, 2020)

I maintain a natural edge also. Used a spade shovel and an edger to maintain. The problem I have is over time the soil from the bed erodes and I have to recur the edge. It looks nice when it's fresh, but kinda a pain in the *** to keep looking like that.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> I use my EGO stick edger attachment and it's been working fine. I used to use a string trimmer, but I stopped using it after getting a landscape blade. I could still use the string trimmer because it's a dedicated trimmer, not the powerhead attachment I converted, but I'm lazy and wanted to cut my use down from three tools to two.


@DuncanMcDonuts I just got my trimmer and edger attachments on Saturday. I absolutely love the trimmer. I am having some issues with using the edger. That one will take a couple of tries to get down pat, but it's my hopes to use it around my rock beds too.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

NycHorn said:


> I maintain a natural edge also. Used a spade shovel and an edger to maintain. The problem I have is over time the soil from the bed erodes and I have to recur the edge. It looks nice when it's fresh, but kinda a pain in the @ss to keep looking like that.


I manually shoveled the edges out for many years, and then bought a bed redefiner (Stihl). Pricey and only used twice a year, but that tool makes it easy. Once the bed is established, the redefiner used a couple times a season keeps the beds fresh and tidy. I run a blade edger around bed with every mow and redefine early spring and once towards end of season. I now spend very little time keeping them looking pristine.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I use an old fashion lawn edger. Keeps a. Nice straight edge and makes easy smooth curves.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

turfnsurf said:


> @DuncanMcDonuts I just got my trimmer and edger attachments on Saturday. I absolutely love the trimmer. I am having some issues with using the edger. That one will take a couple of tries to get down pat, but it's my hopes to use it around my rock beds too.


The edger took getting used to for me. It's very torque-y and powerful in that it will pull the user if you're not pulling back with resistance. It takes some strength to control. I preferred my Ryobi 18V stick edger for a while until I stuck with the EGO. I recently added the strap and it helps a bit. Also, try the other gear, it might be easier.


----------



## ChessCharlie (Jul 5, 2020)

Mister Bill said:


> NycHorn said:
> 
> 
> > I maintain a natural edge also. Used a spade shovel and an edger to maintain. The problem I have is over time the soil from the bed erodes and I have to recur the edge. It looks nice when it's fresh, but kinda a pain in the @ss to keep looking like that.
> ...


See this is my issue I'm trying to come to terms with.. the bed edger tools from Stihl and Echo are north of $600 but I'm only going to use it 2-3 times a year. Dang it!

On the other hand shoveling out these edges in my rocky soil has been some *serious *manual labor.

Do these tools ever go on sale, maybe end of season? If anyone knows let me know. I may try to snatch one up end of season if so.

I will probably go with the Echo PAS or Stihl combo system plus redefiner attachment rather than dedicated bed redefiner because they're about same price as far as I can tell. Might as well not limit myself to one tool for that much cash.


----------



## JohnB (Jun 26, 2020)

Is there any reason why these bed redefiners are only used few times per year, instead of using it more often? Is it hard to use it?


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

JohnB said:


> Is there any reason why these bed redefiners are only used few times per year, instead of using it more often? Is it hard to use it?


They toss quite a bit of soil back into the mulch bed which is then covered with fresh mulch. Other than that, there is no reason you couldn't do it more often, but 2-3 times a year is usually sufficient. I run a blade edger around the perimeter with each mowing, keeps it nice and crisp at the grass line and prevents the turf from encroaching into the beds. Not difficult to use at all, about the same effort as a blade edger with a bit more heft.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Interesting thread &#128077;I'm in the process of getting a new edger. Up to now I've used a Flymo strimmer/edger, the easiest one I have had was a Flymo 20v contour that has a wheel that rests on the lawn as its pushed along. They are out of stock because of the plandemic. At the moment thinking of the Ego edger (very expencive ) but I want a long reach cordless hedge trimmer.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Mister Bill said:


> I run a blade edger around the perimeter with each mowing, keeps it nice and crisp at the grass line and prevents the turf from encroaching into the beds. Not difficult to use at all, about the same effort as a blade edger with a bit more heft.


This is my practice, as well. I was on the fence about a bed definer, so I rented one when we reworked our mulch beds. After working with it, I realized that I could maintain the same effect with my edger after each mow, without the mess that the definer creates.


----------



## JohnB (Jun 26, 2020)

Hmm, interesting....

At the point, I am considering getting into Stihl battery Kombi based system just to get access to the redefiner. I already have a Ego snow blower and a leaf blower, so if Ego had a redefiner, I would stay with them by buying other components based on theirs instead. I still like their new Select 21" lawn mower from Ego, so I'll probably get that over Stihl version.

I would also need to get an edger, a trimmer, a pole saw, and a cultivator.

I currently have an old cheapo Kobalt 40v lawn mower and a trimmer that I expect to change once we are at a larger property, so I have a bit of time to think further.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

jeffjunstrom said:


> Mister Bill said:
> 
> 
> > I run a blade edger around the perimeter with each mowing, keeps it nice and crisp at the grass line and prevents the turf from encroaching into the beds. Not difficult to use at all, about the same effort as a blade edger with a bit more heft.
> ...


I dug my edges manually for decades, and like you, I rented a bed redefiner to see for myself. I bought one soon after. :lol:

Even after redefining (trenching out the edge of the bed where it abuts the turf for those following), I still run the blade edger around the perimeter when finished. The redefiner is good at what it does, but it doesn't have the ability to cut the crisp edge the edger can do.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Has anyone tried a bed redefiner blade on their stick edger?

I can't really see much difference other than the blade shape.


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

jabopy said:


> Interesting thread 👍I'm in the process of getting a new edger. Up to now I've used a Flymo strimmer/edger, the easiest one I have had was a Flymo 20v contour that has a wheel that rests on the lawn as its pushed along. They are out of stock because of the plandemic. At the moment thinking of the Ego edger (very expencive ) but I want a long reach cordless hedge trimmer.


Milwaukee has a set that comes with a string trimmer, pole saw, edger, and hedge trimmer.
I love mine


----------



## odwa (Aug 19, 2021)

I have the complete Ego system and don't want to purchase a bed redefiner for at the most a couple times a year of usage. I have approx. 1500' of flower bed edge to maintain and just purchased a KwikEdge Tool. Should provide same bed edge profile as redefiner without the cleanup needed afterwards.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Home Depot rents the Echo bed redefiners for something like $40/day. Depending on how often you need one, that's a smokin' deal.


----------

